# Learning to connect turns.



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I have only boarded a few times so far, but I bought a "new" used board and took a few lessons. After my lesson today I can turn! I can do a heelside and toeside slide, the falling leaf on my toes or heels. The prob is, I cant connect my heelside turns with my toeside turns without falling flat on my a$$. Is there a tip to transitioning between your edges? I can go from one edge to the other if I stop briefly between the turns..... any advice? 
Also, Im STILL not quite sure if I ride goofy or regular.... here's the thing, I am equally comfortable riding with either foot in front. I can turn regardless of which foot I lead with. My bindings are set duckfoot at 15 degrees. For scooting to the lift I have to have my right foot strapped in though, and I kick with my left. 
Any tips you guys could give me to improve my riding would be fantastic, I LOVE boarding, and cant wait till I can ride double blacks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

the mistake i see most beginners doing is trying to stick the transition too hard. they fear building up too much speed so they aggressively try to stick the heelside edge(or toeside) straight from the other. my advice is dont fight your board. its ok to build up some speed in the transition because the speed will take you smoothly and safely into the other edge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

kuocal is right.... it may not seem that way but the faster you go the easier it is. Also the more you keep the nose pointing forward the easier it is to transition. Moving your weight towards each side is important.


----------



## hellonasty (Jan 11, 2008)

For me, it's a mental thing. I look at others, and then i imagine myself doing what they're doing and somehow it works. Like think or imagine that you're gonna connect it, don't think of what if i fall or what if i do it wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

WickedWheat said:


> kuocal is right.... it may not seem that way but the faster you go the easier it is. Also the more you keep the nose pointing forward the easier it is to transition. Moving your weight towards each side is important.



Yes.Speed is you friend(to a point of course!).The board will kind of "float" and allow you to roll from edge to edge.Just keep at it and it will smooth out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I have only boarded a few times so far, but I bought a "new" used board and took a few lessons. After my lesson today I can turn! I can do a heelside and toeside slide, the falling leaf on my toes or heels. The prob is, I cant connect my heelside turns with my toeside turns without falling flat on my a$$. Is there a tip to transitioning between your edges? I can go from one edge to the other if I stop briefly between the turns..... any advice?
> Also, Im STILL not quite sure if I ride goofy or regular.... here's the thing, I am equally comfortable riding with either foot in front. I can turn regardless of which foot I lead with. My bindings are set duckfoot at 15 degrees. For scooting to the lift I have to have my right foot strapped in though, and I kick with my left.
> Any tips you guys could give me to improve my riding would be fantastic, I LOVE boarding, and cant wait till I can ride double blacks!


I've always been told that if you get pushed, it's the foot that you will try to gain balance with first. I'm a right footer so I ride with my right foot in the back binding. My friend is also a right footer but he keeps his right foot in his bindings on the lift cause that's what he's comfortable with. My suggestiong is try many different binding degree angles cause you might find something that you feel alot more comfortable with going down the mountain and don't base your riding style on what foot you keep in your binding on the lift. 

Also, i found that keeping my transitions wider at first helped build my confidence and now I'm able to keep things real tight when I'm shreddin on the hill. hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! Going fast isnt so much the problem though....I have been a skier for 20 years so I like to go fast.... I know I have to point the nose STRAIGHT downhill before attempting to switch edges, and I do that, I just always fall over when I try to go into the second turn.... Im not scared to fall either, lol, I have done a ton of falling without a real injury, so I am okay there too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Keep your body centered over the board, and don't try leaning to much. I had a problem with falling too, and when someone told me to keep my body centered, it made all the difference.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

keep your knees bent. i know everyone says this but most beginners still dont bend their knees enough. keep them bent to where you think you're really exaggerating then...bend them a little more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> T.I have been a skier for 20 years so I like to go fast....


As someone who skis as well let me ask you, are you learning to see what all the commotion is about? I've noticed that people have been getting more and more polarized lately with one camp utterly entrenched with their sport despite virtually never trying the other. Its refreshing to see people willing to "cross the divide". I've skiied since I was 8 and started snowboarding in 1989 after tearing my ACL playing HS football. Which, in retrospect, is absurd because i've done more wicked things to my knees snowboarding than I ever have skiing. I still do both but I prefer snowboarding, esp in the backcountry.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you really from Edmonton, Sara? If you are, come to Rabbit, and I will give you a hand with your turns!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

i didnt read all of the posts and suggestions, but ill throw out kinda how i learned to do it. I was at the point you're, and i found a little mental thingy that might help. Think of the bottom as if it were round. It always helped me "imagine" the way my feet should be positioned and get a feel for it. Just it'll help you "roll" or "rock" side to side


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Boarding just looked sooo fun I had to try it! I love sports in general so to pick just one would be absurd to me.... Also, with skiing, it seems there isnt much left to learn anymore - refine, yes, but not learn. My family likes to hit the hills, and they like greens and blues, so I thought why not stay with them on the easy runs and learn something new again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I go to Rabbit all the time! I will post here next time I go to see if you will be there that day! Thanks!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

edmontonsara said:


> I go to Rabbit all the time! I will post here next time I go to see if you will be there that day! Thanks!


I'll be there everyday this week except for Tuesday!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> I'll be there everyday this week except for Tuesday!


!

That's awesome! I think I will be there Monday, early afternoon, depends how icy things get this weekend - weather network says rain tonight! 5 degrees celsius today.... Yesterday I rode at Sunridge and there was loads of fresh powder everywhere, but Im sure that isnt the case today...
Will you keep me posted on the conditions at Rabbit? :dunno:


----------

